# Cichlids for a 29 gallon tank



## abnrmlisme (May 29, 2006)

I have a tank that has a few guppies in it & some danios. I want to add some cichlids to it. I have angels but they will be moved to another tank when it is finished cycling. Does anyone know of any good cichlid's that will fit in this size tank that are freshwater & colorful ? I am hooked on cichlids. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Bolivian or German rams are both colorful and could go in the tank. You could have a pair of either. German rams are smaller and more colorful, but a tad sensitive to water quality.


----------

